# Question



## Molly McGee (Dec 6, 2001)

Have any of you found that getting on or off birth control has made your IBS symptoms better or worse? This does not include all the other bad symptoms of birth control.


----------



## Anna2 (Jul 12, 2000)

Mine got worse, after getting off the pill. I hadn't had any problems for about 2 years, and when I went off the pill to get pregnant, it all started back up again. We'll see what happens. I'm due in 2 weeks, and the plan on going back on eithier the pill or depo shot, well see if Ibs comes back or stays away!


----------



## linesse (Sep 18, 2000)

Off the pill: better, better, better!


----------



## Molly McGee (Dec 6, 2001)

I noticed that my IBS started almost exacltly when my depro vera wore off after taking it for 2 years. Anna you'll have to let me know if getting back on the pill helped.


----------



## JenS (Dec 18, 2000)

In the past three months....I was on the pill and got off. Everything was okay with my IBS and then I tried to get back on the pill. I had terrible acne breakouts, so got back off, and now my IBS is a mess!


----------



## Krissy (Jul 6, 2000)

Off the pill better......


----------



## caca (Jun 10, 2000)

On th pill was better.


----------



## KerryW (Mar 20, 2000)

I found that there is no change. I have been off the pill for 9 months now, and my IBS is still the same. I wonder if it will change if and when I fall pregnant!!!







Have been trying to fall pregnant now for 9 months......maybe I'll be lucky during the next 9 months and actually fall pregnant.







Ciao


----------



## Jessaleigh (Jun 25, 2001)

The pill really intesified my IBS. I feel so much better off it.


----------

